# Osram Nightbreaker and Philips BlueVision sidelights fitted



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I finally got round to fitting a set of Osram Nightbreaker H7 bulbs to my TTC this evening, and whilst I was at it, I fitted the Philips BlueVision sidelights that came free from PowerBulbs.

I am really impressed by the results. The light is definitely a lot brighter and a bit whiter than OEM bulbs.

Here are a couple of (not so great) photos to show them side-by-side with OEM lights. The lights on the left of the photo (i.e. driver's side) have been upgraded, the ones on the right are OEM:

*Sidelights*










*Dipped headlights*










*Completed upgrade - from driver's perspective*










*From the test-drive*

I took the car out for a spin after putting the Osram lights in. I picked a spot where, previously with OEM lights, I could not see that the sign to the left from the "Slow" road markings.

Dipped headlights










Full beam










*Lessons learnt*

1. The plastic cover is bloody difficult to get off - I eventually managed it, but not without snapping off one of the hooks. I did that on _both_ sides! 

The red circle shows the broken clip, the green one is OK. They are not accessible when the cover is on so I honestly don't know how you'd get it off except for yanking it at the top. I did...and it broke. But since both covers seem firmly in place, I'm not fussed.










2. If you're gonna place the unit on a cushion to do the work, make sure the zip for the cover is well hidden! I've scratched the clear perspex front lens of both sides! Argh!! :evil: I'm way too annoyed with myself to take photos of these scratches...

Does anyone know how to get rid of scratches on clear perspex?  These look promising but I'll need to do a bit more homework on products and techniques.

3. Halogens will never be as good as HID Xenons, so this is more a note to self really - don't be a cheap **** - fork out the extra grand and avoid the hassle of changing all the bulbs within the first week! And the broken headlight unit covers. And the scratched clear perspex lens.

Job done, but not quite a "happy ending".


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

3. Halogens will never be as good as HID Xenons, so this is more a note to self really - don't be a cheap **** - fork out the extra grand and avoid the hassle of changing all the bulbs within the first week! And the broken headlight unit covers. And the scratched clear perspex lens.

OR - Be more careful if you undertake any work yourself :roll:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

lossyman said:


> OR - Be more careful if you undertake any work yourself :roll:


Very true - I really should've left this to the professionals, but the dealers don't want to know (as that's like admitting the OEM halogens are so crap that new owners want to bin them straight away).

My previous DIY experience has been limited to putting together Ikea flat-pack furniture...and I took way longer the estimated assembly time! 

Having done a bit more research, Renovo Window Polish seems to be what I need: http://www.renovointernational.com/products/p_wpolish.php. Apparently it's designed for the perspex windows on soft-top convertables but can also be used on "all plastic windows, perspex screens, lights etc.".


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it just me or does the drivers side one look like it could dazzle an oncoming motorist? :? The beam looks very 'spread out' compared to the oem one.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

shamster said:


> Is it just me or does the drivers side one look like it could dazzle an oncoming motorist? :? The beam looks very 'spread out' compared to the oem one.


I thought it was OK when I looked at it from a distance - I was sat on the ground about 5 feet away from the lights when I took the photos. Crap photography, I know...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> shamster said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does the drivers side one look like it could dazzle an oncoming motorist? :? The beam looks very 'spread out' compared to the oem one.
> ...


The dip beams are aimed off to the left a bit so Andy was probably sat right in line with the beam from the RH lamp, while the LH lamp was pointing a little off to his right. The picture against the garage door shows the correct flat top to the beam with the kick up on the LH side.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Hi andy

The results look v good I might consider this myself

BTW next time just note you don't need to remove those darned plastic covers. Just release the top clip and pull the pointy bit away and you can easily get the torx driver down to the front screw


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't worry, you're not the first to break bits. There is a thread from October 2006 that describes (with pics) how to replace your bulbs and others have broken the bulb units because they didn't realize where all the screws were.

I've had the headlights out many a time to flip the switch for EU driving and can do both units in about 10 minutes now. But the first time took me almost an hour to extract just one unit I was that worried I'd break something. Very happy with my brighter dipped bulbs but a bit miffed the supposedly blue side light bulbs looked just as white as the originals.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

TommyTippee said:


> Hi andy
> 
> The results look v good I might consider this myself
> 
> BTW next time just note you don't need to remove those darned plastic covers. Just release the top clip and pull the pointy bit away and you can easily get the torx driver down to the front screw


Agree...the results look good


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Xenons all the way..... allways


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

After seeing this i have bought a pair of these bulbs, im hoping to be very happy with them. In your pics i saw a massive difference between the standard bulbs and the new Osram bulbs.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

After having had those bulbs in for a few days, I am happy to report back that they are awesome and much better than OEM ones!

I'm glad that my photos have been of help to you guys!

Keep an eye out for my next write-up!


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I fitted Phillips Extreme on mine mainly as I was influence by Auto Express's review of the upgraded bulbs and also as I have good experiences with Phillips plus 50 range of bulbs in my other cars.

A plus point must also be that Phillips bulbs are UV blocked and therefore would not be detrimental to plastic lens on your headlamps


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

After recent a long drive on dark roads I realized how much I missed my mk1's Xenons - the standard halogens are pretty poor IMHO.

I've just fitted a set of Nightbreakers, and I'm really impressed with the improvement Â£25 can make. For my next car I'll be careful to specify Xenons, but in the meantime I'll feel much better driving at night!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm still pleasantly surprised with the results after a couple of months!

Bi-Xenon HIDs would be the way forward though, for the next car (TT-S?)!


----------

